
America's trucker shortage could undermine economy - mikece
http://www.savannahnow.com/news/20180628/americas-trucker-shortage-could-undermine-economy
======
mikece
Given all the stories about Uber, Google, and others working on self-driving
trucks, why would anyone want to become a truck driver when the (automated)
writing is on the wall?

